# Fancy Dress



## Maizie (Jun 21, 2009)

Im thinking of doing a fancy dress show next year but im stuck on ideas 
i have a 15hh gypsy cob mare and shes piebald with a brown eye and a blue eye  . i have a few ideas like shrek and donkey, 118 118 girls, alice in wonderland and the cheshire cat/white rabbit or a dragon an st george. but im still not sure haha im 14 so nothing too young or too old really. please please please give me some amzing ideas that will just blow the judges away !!! thank you!!!


----------

